# Where should we fish?



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a few extra days off and I would like to get the family out fishing on some day trips. The only thing I know how to fish for is trout and I don't have a boat. I have never been to the Uinta's and I am thinking we might just try it out, except I have heard the bugs are really bad right now and I don't know if I want them bothering and bighting my little kiddos. I don't want them to have a bad experience fishing because I am really trying to get them to like it.

Where would you guys suggest I take a look at? I am not asking for your secret spots or anything like that; I just want to beat the heat and get the family on a few fish.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Go to Sportsmen s or REI (I like their "Jungle Juice")and buy some 100% DEET, smear it on the kiddos and head up the Mirror Lake highway from Kamas. Stop at Trial, Washington, Lost, Lilly, Teapot, Mirror, Pass, Butterfly, Etc. Take your pick. All of these lakes are easily accessible and have good shore fishing for planters and they are high enough to beat the heat. If you remember the DEET and the sun screen and some rain gear you will have a great time.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know where you are located, but if you are in Northern Utah, try Tony Grove. Fun place, very few bugs, nice fishing.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

STRAWBERRY


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

The Uintas are good for trout....but you better have a good fly collection if you want some hook ups. Spinners only get bites up there. If you are looking for something other than trout try Pineview, Jordenelle or Mantua. Those places seem to be on FIRE if you have the right bait in the right spot. Good Luck out there.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> The Uintas are good for trout....but you better have a good fly collection if you want some hook ups.


Seriously? No offense TyeDye but you definately DONT need a good fly collection for the uintas. Those fish will eat anything if you present it right. And since he is taking the kids I am assuming they are not flyfishing (could be wrong though and actually hope I am). Where do you live and how far do you want to drive? There are lakes everywhere that the little ones would enjoy but we need a little more info.

T.B


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

campfire said:


> Go to Sportsmen s or REI (I like their "Jungle Juice")and buy some 100% DEET, smear it on the kiddos and head up the Mirror Lake highway from Kamas.


High levels of DEET is *BAD* for kids! Read the labels!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

To follow up my comment about DEET and kids:



> DEET, diethylltoluamide, is an ingredient in many United States-manufactured insected repellents. When you apply DEET to your child's skin, more than half of the DEET is absorbed into your child's skin and rapidly enters the bloodstream. It is easily absorbed into the skin but hard to get out. *Portions of the chemical will be stored in your child's skin for months.* Actually, some of the DEET may never be completely eliminated. Frequent use can cause toxic effects and the continued use of DEET has been linked to severe posionings that have caused brain damage in children. More than five thousand poisonings are reported each year, mainly in children under the age of six. DEET can also cause irritability, lethargy, dizziness, headaches, nausea, brain swelling, cardiorespiratory arrest, skin rashes that scar, muscle cramps and convulsions.
> 
> DEET repellents come in a range of concentrations-from 7 to 100 percent by volume. *Children should never be exposed to more than 10% DEET.* Usually products with under 10% DEET will be designated for the use of children. If you must use DEET as a repellent, choose wisely and safely. Under NO circumstance should you expose your child to concentrations higher than 10%. There is simply no need to risk your child's health when there are methods that are equally effective and safer for your child's health.


-DallanC


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Good to know. Good post!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

trout bum said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> > The Uintas are good for trout....but you better have a good fly collection if you want some hook ups.
> ...


Troy (TyeDyeTwin) and I have split up...now I (Trevor) took the new username EvilTyeDyeTwin. I was the one who commented on using fly's for the Uintas.

The reason I said you better have a good fly collection is because that is what the fish up there mainly eat for their daily needs. I was more or less refering to Lake Washington and Trial Lake. I tried spinners and the good old worm under the bobber/sunk to the bottom and could only get hits on the spinner...never any takers. It sucks to drive all that way, buy all that bait, pay the fee and get skunked. I love how if a fisherman has a great day up there all they say is "caught lots of fish.....at some lake that I will not name." Meanwhile they post a couple paragraphs about how the camping and bugs were. Fly fisherman do way better, hands and rods down, in the Uintas. Glad you happen to have the trout dialed up there Trout Bum......care to share your tactics?

P.S. You dont need a fly fishing rod to use flies up there...ever heard of a fly behind a clear bobber?


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't mean to sound snide but that "good selection" comment made me chuckle. Just this year, to prove a silly point, I hooked into a fish using a hook wrapped with some orange string from a sleeping bag behind a bubble. Those fish are most definitely not selective.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

doody said:


> Don't mean to sound snide but that "good selection" comment made me chuckle. Just this year, to prove a silly point, I hooked into a fish using a hook wrapped with some orange string from a sleeping bag behind a bubble. Those fish are most definitely not selective.


Every lake is different up there...some lakes the fish are easy to catch and others are not. You Uinta fisherman are more tight lipped than most of the fish I fish for! Good for you for catching a fish with an orange string.... considering there are over 200+ lakes in the Uintas do you mind sharing WHICH lake you had this success at? All these guys talk out how easy fishing the Uintas is....and personally it gives too many people false hope on repeating the success they heard about. I love how if someone up there gets skunked they will name the lake...but if they catch they will never name the lake (unless it the most popular one ie...Mirror Lake)! You Uinta fisherman act like 3,000 people will be at your lake the very next day. Perfect example....a guy hiked 40+ miles earlier this year and never named a trailhead....let alone a lake. When taking little kids along all that is needed is a fish on the end of the line and THEY get hooked. Whether it be 1 inch or 40 inches, hooking your little ones on the sport of CATCHING is all that matters. Do the creator of this post a favor and PM him some tactics/lake names so that his question actually gets answered here. Sorry 2labs that I cannot answer your question...good luck out there and may you and your kids lines go straight and your stringers be full.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

"you uinta fisherman?" you two seem to think there's some conspiracy against you to keep you out of the fish. Take off your tin foil hat and do some research. It's not hard to find a lake up there to take kids and have good luck, many have already been named. If it makes you feel better, I caught my hungry example at Trial, and they were biting anything we threw at them that day. Sorry to hijack the thread, but you and your brother always come off as so paranoidly condescending. I imagine that might have something to do with the tight lips.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've fished alot of lakes in the uinta's and really only use 3-4 different things for success. I agree with others, fish there are not selective.


-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

the problem with any insect repellant is that they are skin surface only. getting folks to understand that is nigh impossible. mosquoitos are highly developed blood sucking pests that use a variety of sensors to test a body to see if they want to bite. first they hone in on carbon dioxide from your breath, they can detect and follow that trail for several hundred feet... i.e. if you walk 100 feet and stand there, they can intersect that co2 trail and follow it back to you. when they get close, they hone in on temperature to get close... differences in body temp make a differenct so a light colored shirt is effective in dampening that temp signature. they will then focus on exposed flesh as it is warmer. next they actually start to taste... the victim. this is where deet comes in. it makes the body unpalatable so to speak. if i am with my wife, and neither of us has deet, she is bitten 20 to one compared to me. old leathery geezers are not as tasty. but bottom line, those bugs using their various sensors will still come at least as far as the 'tasting phsase' regardless of what you put on... its the tasting, landing and eating phases that are interupped by chemicals. now as far as deet is concerned... it it very volatile in that it can evaporate quickly, be absorbed quickly. any thing that melts plastic cant be that good for anyone. but it is effective and i use it... just enough to get the job done. i prefer a long sleeved white shirt if the weather is cool enough. mostly is just get a good tuff tan and augment with a spray that is no more than 50%.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I've fished alot of lakes in the uinta's and really only use 3-4 different things for success. I agree with others, fish there are not selective.
> -DallanC


When my twin went up there the fishing sucked! He threw most of his tackle box at them and it didn't produce. That would make one say they are selective. Guess what everbody's advice was?....."invest in some flies". Well as we all know you had better match what is actually around the lake and that can be hard when you are standing in a tackle store with thousands of $1 to $2 flies around.

So I agree mostly with my twin. Although we are talking about a HUGE area with TONS of lakes. It is like saying Provo area fish are not selective! There are different tactics for the lakes, streams, rivers, and ponds in that area! Yeah Tibble trout may only be into salmon eggs under a bobber and will ignore everything else, which would make them selective. However the cats at Utah Lake may eat stinkbaits, cutbaits, and worms. The White Bass will probably eat almost anything you would toss at them, which would make them non-selective.

Yeah some bodies of water are hot for fish in the uintas and others are not. I think what is going on here is my twin is trying to prevent a poor trip experience for the original poster by getting all this hype about a HUGE area with no other details beyond "unita's". Come on guys, I hope for the original poster's sake you all provide some clues to where in the hell you are talking about.

Some how I knew this thread was going to turn into a "tye dye bashing festival" as usual. -O\__-


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

doody said:


> "you uinta fisherman?" you two seem to think there's some conspiracy against you to keep you out of the fish. Take off your tin foil hat and do some research. It's not hard to find a lake up there to take kids and have good luck, many have already been named.


Glad you decided to come out of the "closet" doody. And ya I am gonna defend my statement of "you Uinta fisherman". Look at Trout Bum's most recent post. He never named the lake or even a trailhead. People who say..."look at my fish....and I am never gonna mention where I caught it at" are just looking for a pat on the back. Can you say EGO trip? I wish there was a way I could remove my view from a post like that one mentioned above. I did my research and the majority of Trip Reports about the Unitas are hardly worth reading, with hardly any information on tactics let alone lake names. Face it, "Uinta fisherman are TIGHT LIPPED when it comes to locations". Bash me all you want guys....but my opinion will always remain the same.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gee whiz twins.. :roll: 

A report dosen't always have to mention lake names, exact times, water temps and exactly what the fish were caught on, right down to "tipped with a nightcrawler". Those details can change from day to day..

As for trout bums report, I liked it. Sometimes fishing is more about spending time in the great outdoors with family and friends even without the mention of specific details. Some of us dont care where he was. I thought it was cool that he could spend some quality time with his son.. If I wanted to know where he was and what trailhead he took I would ask him in a PM.

Also, some of us enjoy the "bragging" reports as much as the "detailed" reports. Take them for what they are..

Carry on.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be bummed too. Hard to break into that exclusive club that is the Uintahs, I guess.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

doody said:


> Yeah, I'd be bummed too. Hard to break into that exclusive club that is the Uintahs, I guess.


 -_O-

Someday....just someday I'll break in...I hope!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

doody said:


> Yeah, I'd be bummed too. Hard to break into that exclusive club that is the Uintahs, I guess.


I guess doody you can add this to your "record" for hating the Tye Dye twins. We are now up to 5 posts out of your 124 posts that hate us.

You win brother on the member that hates us the most! Try not to take EVERYTHING so personal! It isn't meant that way but for some reason you always take it that way.

We never really make the inflamitory comments like yours, you **** near border name calling whenever you respond to us. In fact I have not seen one post of yours that is even remotely nice to us. Well now I am going to switch on "turning the other cheek" on you.

So take a chill pill dude and relax a bit. You need a vacation or something.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > "you uinta fisherman?" you two seem to think there's some conspiracy against you to keep you out of the fish. Take off your tin foil hat and do some research. It's not hard to find a lake up there to take kids and have good luck, many have already been named.
> ...


Hmmm, so insinuating that someone is homosexual isn't considered inflammatory in your neck of the woods? Lots of different ways to cook a fish I guess. I like mine grilled while you like yours poached.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

doody said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> > doody said:
> ...


Well if you took it that way feel free to! I guess you don't get play on words. You must need things to remain literal for you to get it huh?

You got that one for the "research" and "conspiracy commments" you love to dish out. I guess you don't like the taste of your own medicine huh? Just remeber you fired the 1st shot!



doody said:


> [Lots of different ways to cook a fish I guess. I like mine grilled while you like yours poached.


Wow a straight shooter. Aim for the kill shot huh? Just make sure it is after dark though!

For a "fee" you can get a side of "chum" with the poached meal! Really dude you have got to be the #1 twin hater right now with 6 out of you dismal 125 posts directed at us. Congrats to ya "Mr. Hero"!

If you want to continue to "Butt Heads" why don't you stick to PM's? As far as I knew we the open forums was not the place to for 2 members to duke it out.

Maybe we need to take a fishing trip together soon and clear the water a bit. Maybe you will see that we are not the villians you are portarying us as.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

tye dye twins said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> ...


Are you hitting on me?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

doody said:


> Are you hitting on me?


Actualy when I typed it I was hoping you would not take it as an "invitation" to the flag pole but I didn't consider the date option.

Well no it isn't a coffe date, I am just saying that maybe if you got know us "as people" by tossing the lines and lures out together you might learn about us a little more and find us to not be such bad guys after all.

The people I go with, that get to know us and find us to be great and fun people to fish with. Once you get to know us you may change some of your opinions about us.

So I open the opprotunity to fish with us as a sign of good faith and possibly a friendship. The ball is in your court now doody.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Sure, I'll go fishing with you. When were you thinking?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll be looking forward to the report of the outing guys...have fun and play safe... -|\O- -|\O-


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> I'll be looking forward to the report of the outing guys...have fun and play safe... -|\O- -|\O-


Will do K2!!! Can't wait to meet yet another member out on the water. Always have fun everytime with the internet crowd. A lot of people have changed their opinions about us once they meet us on the water. Might just have to go chase some Tiger Muskies with this guy. Anyone can join Troy (TyeDyeTwin) and I (Trevor) aka EvilTyeDyeTwin anytime out on the water for some catching!!!! Just shoot one of us a PM.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > "you uinta fisherman?" you two seem to think there's some conspiracy against you to keep you out of the fish. Take off your tin foil hat and do some research. It's not hard to find a lake up there to take kids and have good luck, many have already been named.
> ...


You think Uinta fishermen are tight lipped, wait 'till you meet the super-cool and silent Boulder Bunch! All kidding aside, I know the Uintas quite well and could point you in the right direction for locations and tackle. For brook trout at least, and through a P.M.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Gee whiz twins.. :roll:
> 
> A report dosen't always have to mention lake names, exact times, water temps and exactly what the fish were caught on, right down to "tipped with a nightcrawler". Those details can change from day to day..
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

o-||


----------

